# 10/29/11 My 2 pics from NE storm



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

Bethlehem Pa 10/29/11 Mine were taken earlier during the day, 2 pics from early during the storm, shoulda got more towards the end of the day. Very small elevations changes around here can mean inches of difference in a storm like this like 1000'+


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i am sooooo jealous


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

send some over here


----------

